# SSD SATA dans un PowerMac G4



## gpbonneau (28 Avril 2018)

Quand j'utilisais mon PowerMac G4 à l'époque, j'avais installé un disque SATA et une carte PCI Sonnet Tempo Serial ATA pour booster les accès disque.
Je l'ai remis en route récemment et j'ai remplacé le disque par un SSD, on en trouve à pas cher en petite capacité (autour de 120Go, il y avait un disque de 80Go ATA d'origine).

J'ai voulu faire la même chose sur celui d'un ami qui veut continuer à s'en servir tous les jours, mais impossible de trouver cette carte Sonnet (déjà cher à l'époque), ni aucune autre compatible Mac 

Pierre Dandumont dans un article du Journal du Lapin (excellent ) expliquait en 2015 comment utiliser une carte pour PC.
https://www.journaldulapin.com/2013/04/28/du-sata-et-un-ssd-dans-un-power-mac-g3-ou-g4/

Amazon propose toujours une carte à priori identique pour une vingtaine d'euros :
https://www.amazon.fr/KALEA-INFORMATIQUE-Contrôleur-INDEPENDANTS-CHIPSET-SILICON/dp/B018W81AA0
La carte Sonnet et la carte "Amazon", qui semble identique à celle en photo dans le Journal du Lapin.





La carte dans le PowerMac (un MDD boosté en 2x1.6Mhz) :



Elle est reconnu, mais sans flashage, aucun driver ne la prend en charge. Après flashage elle fonctionne parfaitement.
Avant et après et la procédure pour flasher la carte :






Ensuite elle apparait sur le bus ATA. Et le (ou les 2) disque branché dessus est reconnu dans l'utilitaire de disque.



Les performances sont bien meilleur que le disque d'origine.

Le HD d'origine sur le bus ATA 100 :





Le SSD sur le bus SATA de la carte :





Ça change la vie 
Du coup, il en reste encore chez Amazon, je vais en commander une autre.

Merci Dandu


----------



## Invité (29 Avril 2018)

Cool de pouvoir flasher une carte avec un tuto de 2015 (Merci au lapin)
Heureusement que le SSD est plus rapide que le disque d'origine !


----------



## gpbonneau (30 Avril 2018)

Invité a dit:


> Cool de pouvoir flasher une carte avec un tuto de 2015 (Merci au lapin)
> Heureusement que le SSD est plus rapide que le disque d'origine !



Pas sûr que ce soit le disque d'origine en fait, il me semble un peu mou du genou... comme je m'en suis servi longtemps comme serveur vers la fin, j'ai dû en mettre un "basique". 
Mais l'écart est tellement important... 

Avec la carte, le seul problème, c'est qu'avec, il y a 2 cables SATA Data et pas de cable Power, donc il faut prévoir au moins un cable SATA Power avec une molex pour brancher le disque sur l'alimentation du PowerMac. 
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00009YFTI
J'en avais un d'avance qui faisait Data et Power.


----------



## dandu (1 Mai 2018)

Cool, content que ça fonctionne.


----------

